# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vdes Steve Jobs, themeluesi i Apple

## shigjeta

Pas luftoi me semundjen per vite me rradhe, vdes ne moshen 56 vjecare, themeluesi i Apple. Nje njeri me vizion, qe ndryshoi teresisht menyren se si njerezit perdorin elektroniken.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-1...way-at-56.html

Kur kam lexuar per jeten e Jobs, me ka bere pershtypje jo vetem kontributi i tij ne fushen e elektronikes, por edhe kurajo e tij. Shume njerez jane bere te famshem me punen e tyre, por pak jane ata qe e kane nisur disa here nga fillimi dhe kane arritur suksesin. Jobs eshte nje nga ata.

----------


## shigjeta

...............

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Si ftyre e njohur po sdi gje rreth jetes se tij.Eshte vertet e dhimshme kur gjenij te tille shuhen nga shoqerite tona.
Po iphone 5 ka nder mend te dali tani apo jo?

----------


## daniel00

Steve Jobs -- gjeniu qe themeloi kompanine Apple. -- vdiq ... pergjegjes nga kompania e konfirmuan.

Jobs ishte 56.

Jobs vuajti nje numer problemesh serioze shendeti neper vite . Ne 2004 , ai tha se kishte nje form kanceri te pankreasit por qe mund te mjekohej ... dhe ju hoq me sukses ,ke tumor nga pankreasi ate vit .


ne 2009 , Jobs beri nje transplant melçie pasi kishte deklaruar se : "Problemet me shendetin jane me te komplikuara se sa mendoja ."

U postuan foto dy dite pas doreheqjes se tij nga drejtimi i Apple , ne te cilat shihej qarte nje perkeqesim i shendetit.



Jobs le gruan , Laurene, dhe 4 femije. 

4:50 PM: Apple leshoi nje lajmerim ku thuhej , "Apple humbi nje vizionar dhe gjeni krijues ,kurse bota nje njeri te mrekullueshem . 


Ata prej nesh qe kemi pasur fatin ta njohim dhe te punojme me Steve kane humbur nje mik te shtrenjte dhe nje burim frymezimi . Steve le mbrapa nje kompani qe vetem ai mund ta ndertonte , dhe shpirti i tij do te jete gjithmone themeli per Apple" .

----------


## bayern

RIP

Bota sot humbi nje nga vizionaret e saj me te vyer.

----------


## BOKE

Per ata qe ndoshta s'e dine, Steve Jobs, ndermjet shume shpikjeve qe ka krijuar ne vite si personal computer, mouse etj, ishte ai qe krijoi, Iphone, Ipod dhe Ipad.

RIP

----------


## Brari

mirnjohje per kte gjeni..
cte themi tjeter..

mjekesia duhet te bej dicka kunder semundjeve si kjo..

iken ky njeri i madh qe nga mendja e puna e tij  perfiton cdo sekond cdo i semure ne cdo spital te botes..

----------


## Darius

Lajm i pritshem prej disa kohesh por jo me pak i hidhur  :i ngrysur:  Gjeni si Steve Jobs lene te gdhendur emrin e tyre pergjithmone ne zhvillimin e shoqerise njerezore dhe nuk vdesin kurre. Deri ne momentin e fundit shpresova ne ndonje mrekulli duke patur parasysh dhe mundesite e pakufishme financiare qe kishte por ja qe asaj te ciles te gjithe i druhemi, nuk i shpetoi dot. Qofshim qenie te paperfillshme, qofshim gjeni si Jobs vdekja ste pyet.

RIP Steve Jobs

----------


## shigjeta

Jobs ishte i adoptuar. Me poshte eshte nje interviste e babait te tij biologjik, me te cilin nuk u takua asnjehere

http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/artic...rets_adoption/

----------


## Scion

Ndegjoni njerez, sot bota humbi jo vetem nje vizionar por edhe nje Titan, i cili ndryshoi boten pergjithmone!

I perhershem qoft kujtimi yt! Steve,

R.I.P

----------


## TikTak

i modh ka qen ene crazy. anej ka mesi viteve 80 e pushun ka puna ene e nisi cdo gjo ka e para 101.

fjalimi para te dipllomuarve ne stanford university ka qen unikal. me i llaf boni care tju doj zemra ene kokrra e qefit se jeta osht e shkurter ene te gjith do shkojm per lesh. anej ka dreka do shkoj ka godina apples. gjynof qe nuk u gjet i sherim per te.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ndegjoni njerez, sot bota humbi jo vetem nje vizionar por edhe nje Titan, i cili ndryshoi boten pergjithmone!


Cfare ndryshimi te botes ore...?!

Ai dhe shume tjere qe punuan me te dhe per te  365 dite te vitit shfrytezuan dhe shfrytezojne skllever kinez dhe tjere, te cilet,  pjeserisht ne kushte katastrofale,  mezi arrijne ti mbulojne shpenzimet minimale te jetes ne menyre qe Jobs, familia e tij, baskepuneteore te tij te ngushte dhe shume aksionar dhe spekulanta te ndryshem te perfitojne miliarda dhe miliona dollar.

Njekohesisht Jobs dhe firma e tij jane nder te paret qe permes produkteve te tyre kane tentuar dhe tentojne ti kontrollojne dhe mendimin e lire, mediat dhe internetin ne pergjithesi...

Ne pergjithesi, produktet e Apple jane se paku 10-fish me te shtrenjta se vlera e tyre reale apo edhe ajo e perdorimit etj. etj...

Pershendetje

----------


## angmokio

Cdo adhurues i teknologjise e ka ndjere humbjen e Steve Jobs. Ai patjeter qe mund te konsiderohet gjigand. Iphone vetem me 4  vite ne treg arriti te transformoje menyren se si thirrnim dikur celularin , mobile , phone ne IPHONE.

----------


## TikTak

osht teknologji aljene mer kalamoja. eh sa ka dyrnjoja.

----------


## angmokio

> Cfare ndryshimi te botes ore...?!
> 
> Ai dhe shume tjere qe punuan me te dhe per te  365 dite te vitit shfrytezuan dhe shfrytezojne skllever kinez dhe tjere, te cilet,  pjeserisht ne kushte katastrofale,  mezi arrijne ti mbulojne shpenzimet minimale te jetes ne menyre qe Jobs, familia e tij, baskepuneteore te tij te ngushte dhe shume aksionar dhe spekulanta te ndryshem te perfitojne miliarda dhe miliona dollar.
> 
> Njekohesisht Jobs dhe firma e tij jane nder te paret qe permes produkteve te tyre kane tentuar dhe tentojne ti kontrollojne dhe mendimin e lire, mediat dhe internetin ne pergjithesi...
> 
> Ne pergjithesi, produktet e Apple jane se paku 10-fish me te shtrenjta se vlera e tyre reale apo edhe ajo e perdorimit etj. etj...
> 
> Pershendetje


Shko pyeti njehere ata mijera kineze qe ushqehen fale kompanise se tij.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Shko *pyeti njehere ata mijera kineze* qe ushqehen fale kompanise se tij.


Ata nuk guxojne as te flasin!
Perndryshe do te perfundonin ose ne rruge ose ne burgje.
Edhe sklleverit e koherave antike ishin falenderues ndaj atyre qe i shfrytezonin  dhe i keqtrajtonin. Sepse nejeriu ne fund eshte  i detyruar te pranoje cfardo kushtesh, nese deshiron te mbijetoje.

Jobs, familja e tij, bashkepunetoret e tij dhe te gjithe tregtaret e produkteve te tij jane pasuruar duke keqperdorur sklleverit e lire kineze dhe tjere, duke shitur produkte standarde te dizajnuara me bukur se konkurenca, produkte qe ne shumcen e rasteve nuk kane asnje funksion me shume sesa produkte 10-fish me te lira, produkte te panevojshme per shumicen absolute te masave popullore, te cilat masave popullore ju jane imponuar kryesisht permes reklamave ne cdo cep te jetes publike dhe privat etj... 
Absolutisht asgje e jashtezakonshme.
Kapitalizem pa asnje vlere te vecante.

Pershendetje

P.S.
Nese Jobs e ke te aferm te familjes, mik apo cfardo tjeter, atehere me duhet te sqaroj se nuk kam asgje kunder personit Steve Jobs. 
Sepse per mua ai nuk ka asnje vlere apo domethenje me shume se nje qytetare i rendomte qe e takoj rastesisht ne rruge. Pervec faktit qe emri i tij  imponohet vazhdimisht nga media.

----------


## Scion

> Cfare ndryshimi te botes ore...?!
> 
> Ai dhe shume tjere qe punuan me te dhe per te  365 dite te vitit shfrytezuan dhe shfrytezojne skllever kinez dhe tjere, te cilet,  pjeserisht ne kushte katastrofale,  mezi arrijne ti mbulojne shpenzimet minimale te jetes ne menyre qe Jobs, familia e tij, baskepuneteore te tij te ngushte dhe shume aksionar dhe spekulanta te ndryshem te perfitojne miliarda dhe miliona dollar.
> 
> Njekohesisht Jobs dhe firma e tij jane nder te paret qe permes produkteve te tyre kane tentuar dhe tentojne ti kontrollojne dhe mendimin e lire, mediat dhe internetin ne pergjithesi...
> 
> Ne pergjithesi, produktet e Apple jane se paku 10-fish me te shtrenjta se vlera e tyre reale apo edhe ajo e perdorimit etj. etj...
> 
> Pershendetje


Ti jo vetem qe je antiproantit por je edhe anti-nderit, pa futur ketu edhe anti-mortin ... 

nuk kam koment tjeter!

----------


## angmokio

> Ata nuk guxojne as te flasin!
> Perndryshe do te perfundonin ose ne rruge ose ne burgje.
> Edhe sklleverit e koherave antike ishin falenderues ndaj atyre qe i shfrytezonin  dhe i keqtrajtonin. Sepse nejeriu ne fund eshte  i detyruar te pranoje cfardo kushtesh, nese deshiron te mbijetoje.
> 
> Jobs, familja e tij, bashkepunetoret e tij dhe te gjithe tregtaret e produkteve te tij jane pasuruar duke keqperdorur sklleverit e lire kineze dhe tjere, duke shitur produkte standarde te dizajnuara me bukur se konkurenca, produkte qe ne shumcen e rasteve nuk kane asnje funksion me shume sesa produkte 10-fish me te lira, produkte te panevojshme per shumicen absolute te masave popullore, te cilat masave popullore ju jane imponuar kryesisht permes reklamave ne cdo cep te jetes publike dhe privat etj... 
> Absolutisht asgje e jashtezakonshme.
> Kapitalizem pa asnje vlere te vecante.
> 
> Pershendetje
> ...


Te kuptoj fare mire. Ti fare qarte po na tregon se nuk ke perdoruar ndonje product Apple ne jeten tende.

----------


## PINK

Qe ishte vizionar dhe gjeni, se mohon dot apo Jo? Lol. RIP Steve Job. I dha teknologjise the best so far  :buzeqeshje: 


> Cfare ndryshimi te botes ore...?!
> 
> Ai dhe shume tjere qe punuan me te dhe per te  365 dite te vitit shfrytezuan dhe shfrytezojne skllever kinez dhe tjere, te cilet,  pjeserisht ne kushte katastrofale,  mezi arrijne ti mbulojne shpenzimet minimale te jetes ne menyre qe Jobs, familia e tij, baskepuneteore te tij te ngushte dhe shume aksionar dhe spekulanta te ndryshem te perfitojne miliarda dhe miliona dollar.
> 
> Njekohesisht Jobs dhe firma e tij jane nder te paret qe permes produkteve te tyre kane tentuar dhe tentojne ti kontrollojne dhe mendimin e lire, mediat dhe internetin ne pergjithesi...
> 
> Ne pergjithesi, produktet e Apple jane se paku 10-fish me te shtrenjta se vlera e tyre reale apo edhe ajo e perdorimit etj. etj...
> 
> Pershendetje

----------


## TikTak

“Being the richest man in the cemetery doesn’t matter to me … Going to bed at night saying we’ve done something wonderful… that’s what matters to me.” [The Wall Street Journal, May 25, 1993]

hahahahahaha kjo ishte e fort

un per vete cdo note menoj sa qef bona sot ene sa gjona per vete. kur myll javen pa bo nai pun personale, vetem punen me mur rrogen me ngrihen qimet lart hahahahahahahaha

----------

